# Stan the man.... R.I.P



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

2 days ago I lost my Old age pensioner Stanley the cat. He was 21. Early last year he had his retina removed from one eye due to a catorax but he still hunted and loved sunbathing in the garden. His kidneys gave in and he sadly passed away 2 days ago. I'm sure he was half siamese cause god did he meow when you came in the door, cooked dinner, watched tv, all the time! I'm really going to miss him, he was my 1st cat and I absolutly adored him. Been too upset to post until today. 

love you stan the man

eace:


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Awwww, I'm so sorry to hear that. We had a cat that lived until she was 23 so I know how you feel. RIP Stanley!


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

awwwwww im really sorry to here of your loss , its really hard loosing a pet( i know he was much more than a pet to you ) that you have had for so long , you just have to hang on to all the good memory's you had of him to help you at this very sad time 

RIP Stan


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

heres a pic of him


----------



## OtotheB (Nov 6, 2008)

21 aint that good for a cat? sossy rosie :-(


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

sorry to hear hes gone  21 is an excellent age though, he must have been loved! 

i have a 21 yr old cat called stan the man too! unfortunately hes going down hill but hes a good age


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

he did look like a very nice cat and can see why your so sad and miss him 


sorry to here about your cat too emma , but as you say he is a very good age


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> heres a pic of him


Aww how sweet he looks just like our Trixie and shes 20 years old, thoughts are with you we recently lost a cat too


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

OtotheB said:


> 21 aint that good for a cat? sossy rosie :-(


thanks Jamie, yeh 21 is good! my friend has got a dog like simba the other other day! :flrt: i saw a pic and it looks just like him!



emma_fyfe said:


> sorry to hear hes gone  21 is an excellent age though, he must have been loved!
> 
> i have a 21 yr old cat called stan the man too! unfortunately hes going down hill but hes a good age


sorry to hear that Emma, you obv have great taste in cat names! 



Bailey_Dragon said:


> Awwww, I'm so sorry to hear that. We had a cat that lived until she was 23 so I know how you feel. RIP Stanley!


 



Sharpman said:


> awwwwww im really sorry to here of your loss , its really hard loosing a pet( i know he was much more than a pet to you ) that you have had for so long , you just have to hang on to all the good memory's you had of him to help you at this very sad time
> 
> RIP Stan





tilly790 said:


> R.i.p


thanks guys



Cockys Corny said:


> Aww how sweet he looks just like our Trixie and shes 20 years old, thoughts are with you we recently lost a cat too


thanks and sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## HORSFIELD_TORT (Nov 20, 2008)

Im soo sory for you loss (r.i.p.)


----------

